# $100 on CL....lol.  I was number 4 on the list



## Robertriley (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (Oct 23, 2017)

Killer deal but it sold right away


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 23, 2017)

Damn it...tall frame too


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Damn it...tall frame too



I know who is picking it up and check to see if he's selling it.


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 23, 2017)

Sometimes it pays to be the second caller when the first guy is a no show


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (Oct 23, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Sometimes it pays to be the second caller when the first guy is a no show



Yes it does.  I bet that first person is kicking himself


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 23, 2017)

I think it’s a 41


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 23, 2017)

First year for curved downtube & streamlined fender light


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 23, 2017)

Lol what???  no one offered 10x the asking price to screw the first buyer??


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 23, 2017)

Similar to one that @mrg  sold a while back.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 23, 2017)

HEY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  that one look,s like mine


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 23, 2017)

They are out there . In the North East for some odd reason .


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 23, 2017)

MAN! You can't find anything here on CL at that price that doesn't involve a dubious masseuse!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 23, 2017)

I agree 1941.  Nice job Jim, congrats!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 23, 2017)

Damn...there are tons of these out there!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Damn...there are tons of these out there!



There might be more of these than those damn Bluebirds!


----------



## mrg (Oct 23, 2017)

Wow ,@HANDLE BAR HORDER,  wish I caught that kind of stuff in my mouse trap !@HANDLE BAR HORDER


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 24, 2017)

mrg said:


> Wow ,@HANDLE BAR HORDER,  wish I caught that kind of stuff in my mouse trap !@HANDLE BAR HORDER View attachment 696867View attachment 696868



you got some pretty good eyes there  Mrg


----------

